# www.eoft.eu



## MTB_Thomas (4. November 2007)

am 9.Nov um 20uhr läuft im löwensaal der film von eoft. wollt mal rumfragen wer von euch vor hat da hin zu gehn
grüße
thomas


----------



## Ganion (5. November 2007)

Hi Thomas,

wir werden morgen mal nach Karten schaun und wenn es noch welche gibt, dann auch hingehen. Ist bestimmt sehenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (5. November 2007)

Die Karten werden rar und man sollte sich schnell noch kümmern....

Man kann auch Karten für die Abendkasse reservieren - muss man aber dann direkt in München beim Veranstalter anrufen.


----------



## MasterChris (25. November 2007)

wir waren dort.
echt krass, hab nicht gedacht das da soooo viel los ist.
ein bekannter war die letzten jahre immer dort und meinte, da kannst du ohne bedenken an der abendkasse karten checken.
wie wir hin kamen waren alle karten schon verkauft und die haben uns dann auf ne warteliste gesetzt. zum glück waren wir unter den letzten 10 die noch rein durften
dort haben wir uns dann mit einer unterhalten, die sagte uns das schon 1monat vorher beim vorverkauf alle karten weg waren


----------



## Ganion (26. November 2007)

Ja - wir hatten uns noch Karten zurücklegen lassen.

Der Film war schon sehenswert, wobei ich mir dann gedacht habe, dass die ja gar nicht so dumm sind... im Prinzip kaufen die ja die Filme ein, die die Extremsportler bei ihren Touren selbst drehen und schneiden die dann zu den EOFT-Filmen zusammen.... selbst sind die da nciht dabei.

Die SPortler finanzieren so ihre Events und die EOFT-Leute schneiden das Bildmaterial zusammen. Rauskommen dabei volle Hallen... gutes Geschäftsmodell.


----------

